# Question about Hyoscyamine



## O08R10 (Jan 4, 2011)

When should I take this, in the morning or night? I have taken it the past two nights before going to bed. I still have D. Today I feel better energy wise than I have in a very long time. Not sure if it's remission or due to starting this drug. It is Hyoscyamine .375 mg extended release. I was hoping to not have to take it during the day b/c i don't want it to make me sleepy. The first night I had horrible cramping after taking it and the next day bad D. Any thoughts??


----------



## yorkiemom (Jan 16, 2011)

My husband takes Symax SR 0.375mg which is a brand name drug of hyoscyamine. His GI doctor has it prescribed as 1 pill every 12 hrs. It doesn't make him sleepy, but he is 390 pounds and has a high tolerance for medicine so it may actually make you sleepy. Everybody is different from what I've read. Good luck.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I was instructed to take it before meals.


----------



## subiegirl (Feb 22, 2011)

I take .375 as well, twice daily. I take them at 10 am and pm to fit into my other med's schedules, but if your MD didn't have any specific instrustions, then probably take it one hour before you tend to get symptoms as it takes roughly that long for the body to begin seeing effects from ingested medications. Hope that is helpful!


----------



## mommyofbandits (Feb 25, 2011)

For me, taking it the morning isn't an option, as it makes me very sleepy, almost to the point of not being able to stay awake. It does help a little with my daily D, but never what I consider my situational D, which occurs at the spur of the moment, usually without notice, like if my kids get out of hand, or if I have to leave the house at the last minute. But the daily D, after meals and such was helped a little with a lot of sleepyness.


----------

